# Кафедра "общих народных инструментов"



## Дмитрий2008 (8 Май 2014)

Для тех кто не в курсе, напомню, что каждый кто получает специальное музыкальное образование в нашей стране, помимо основного инструмента вынужден (да, да - именно так, ВЫНУЖДЕН)
играть еще и на фортепиано. Зачем это нужно, не совсем понятно (мне то как раз понятно - если кому интересно, объясню позже), так как фортепианная музыка и без того изучается в курсе ММК. В учебном процессе 90% студентов среднего и даже высшего звена играют в классе общего фортепиано пьесы второсортных и третьесортных композиторов уровня 3 класса муз. школы, чтобы просто отделаться от этого обременительного предмета и получить "зачет", т.к. времени на изучение серьезных полотен попросту нет. Видимо дисциплина эта введена лишь для того, чтобы обеспечить работой бесчиcленных и никому неинтересных клонов-пианистов, которых штампуют учебные заведения. 
Но я предлагаю не уподобляться академистам, никого не насиловать, а организовать и сделать возможным ФАКУЛЬТАТИВНО посещать кафедру "Общих народных инструментов", чтобы педагоги-народники тоже могли подрабатывать на досуге, а академисты не чувствовали себя столь далекими от "народа". Безусловно, вместе с этим желательно, чтобы в курс ММК были включены примеры ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫХ сочинений для "народных" инструментов, подобные вот этому -

[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_7NdOk0pHU]

Imho.


----------



## IvanM (8 Май 2014)

Смурь для гуслей с оркестром? :biggrin:


----------



## Павлов (8 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> я предлагаю не уподобляться академистам, никого не насиловать, а организовать и сделать возможным ФАКУЛЬТАТИВНО посещать кафедру "Общих народных инструментов", чтобы педагоги-народники тоже могли подрабатывать на досуге, а академисты не чувствовали себя столь далекими от "народа".


Это утопическая идея. Академистам это не нужно.Смотрите реальней на вещи.
Дмитрий2008 писал:


> чтобы в курс ММК были включены примеры ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫХ сочинений для "народных" инструментов, подобные вот этому -


 И что это даст? Это только еще больше испортит репутацию наодников. Мало того что мочат классику прямо так, безбраудо. А тут еще и это...смурь НА ГУСЛЯХ.

За такое хамское отношение к инструменту надо высказать композитору. Зачем писать такой негатив для такого красивого инструмента, предназначенного для совсем другого.

Что за тенденция, на каждом народном инструменте проталкивать свою смурь?
Это что, комплексы, или отрицание исконного репертуара, признание его неполноценным?


----------



## IvanM (8 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> А тут еще и это...смурь НА ГУСЛЯХ.
> 
> За такое хамское отношение к инструменту надо высказать композитору. Зачем писать такой негатив для такого красивого инструмента, предназначенного для совсем другого.


С другой стороны, представьте, какой-то серьёзный композитор, целый завкафедры, это написал, а целый академический оркест это долго репетировал. Ну нравится им, пусть себе играют. Только слушать это никто не будет кроме них. Боян (тот самый) был бы в шоке.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (8 Май 2014)

Вы лучше обратите внимание, с какой жидовской экспрессией на лице играет виолончелист, прямо как Ростропович, а еще он на 4.09 так эффектно исполняет пиццикато средним пальцем правой руки, как будто всем FUCK показывает!


----------



## IvanM (8 Май 2014)

Какие тут талантливые люди, национальность по выражению лица и положению пальцев определяют. :biggrin: 

*Дмитрий2008*, вы не обижайтесь, мы есм простой русскій народЪ, нам нравятся только «ой, лю-ли, лю-ли» да «ой, ты еси добрый молодец». Остальное только для избранных.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (8 Май 2014)

Боян (тот самый) в каком веке жил? А сейчас какой? :cray:


----------



## Павлов (8 Май 2014)

IvanM писал:


> С другой стороны, представьте, какой-то серьёзный композитор, целый завкафедры, это написал, а целый академический оркест это долго репетировал. Ну нравится им, пусть себе играют. Только слушать это никто не будет кроме них. Боян (тот самый) был бы в шоке.


Послушав это, я не могу назвать этого композитором серьезным. Это буря в стакане воды, нагнетание...Человек, удовлетворенный физически и морально вряд ли напишет такое. Музыка это не место для изливания своей злости, или комплексов и обид. Особенно музыка для народных инструментов, которые исконно предназначены для передачи тонких душевных переживаний, но никак не для агрессии или музыкального вандализма

Академический оркестр репетировал не "за спасибо", и дело не в "нравится".

Сейчас смурью пытаются вытеснить исконный репертуар всех инструментов.Под видом "серьезного репертуара" кто то проповедует первертские ценности.

Не дадим смури прорваться в народное исполнительство !
К счастью это легко сделать, т.к. смурь которую пишут для баяна уж слишком банальна...и большого труда не составит, что бы услышать всю "глубину"

Кстати, параллельно веду бой с одним особенно отъявленным смуревиком-академистом, который "просек фишку", что многие клюют на кластеры и многозначительные паузы, которых в его сочинениях больше чем нот.
При этом, он открыто говорит что пока "пипл хавает", он будет на гребне волны.
:biggrin:


----------



## IvanM (8 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Послушав это, я не могу назвать этого композитором серьезным.


Ну как же, вот биография. Куда ещё серьёзнее.

Павлов писал:


> Не дадим смури прорваться в народное исполнительство !
> К счастью это легко сделать


Не надо ничего делать, она не прорвётся. Кто её будет слушать? Я давно слушаю аккордеонную музыку (правда, признаюсь, больше западноевропейский фолк, а не русский), но на вашу смурь только тут наткнулся. А так бы и не знал никогда. То я, интересующийся любитель, что говорить о других. Вы боретесь с ветряными мельницами, честно.


----------



## ze_go (8 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Сейчас смурью пытаются вытеснить исконный репертуар всех инструментов.


т.е. Вы заметили это "вытеснение" только теперь?
а как же быть с "нововенской" школой? она ж не теперь возникла...
да и зачатки "смури" были у А.Скрябина, особенно в его последних опусах...


----------



## Katja (8 Май 2014)

Почему вытеснение? Почему это не назвать развитием или изменением? 

Меня просто поражают такие люди (это я не Вам, ze go), которые каждый день пользуются мобильными телефонами, Интернетом, автомобилями и другими достижениями технического прогресса, а в искусстве, например, ждут того, что всё будет, как в 19 веке. Ну это ведь не нормально! Мы живём совсем в другое время. Почему сейчас никто не пользуется телеграфом? Или почту с голубями не отправляет?

Я понимаю, что не всем может нравиться современное искусство (музыка, литература, театр, изобразительное искусство), но это не даёт повод навязывать своё мнение и с пеной у рта утвержать, что это всё бред, мусор и т.д. Если кому-то не нравится - пусть не слушает, не смотрит. Насильно же никто не навязывает. 

Нельзя не понимать, что искусство отражает существующие реалии (не всегда, конечно). И надо уже смириться с тем, что композиторы не пишут так, как Бетховен, что писатели не пишут так, как Толстой. Я считаю, что должен быть выбор. Если кому-то нравится каждый день слушать исключительно 32 сонаты Бетховена для фортепиано - да ради Бога! Но есть ещё и те люди, которым интересно для себя открывать что-то новое.

Кстати, сонаты Скарлатти были в его время невероятно новаторскими! Привожу цитату (правда, англоязычную) из комментария к диску потрясающего пианиста Евгения Судьбина: "We can only imagine how alien the sonatas must have sounded at the time that they were written and it is small wonder that they were nicknamed, somewhat misleadingly, "original and happy freaks".


----------



## Павлов (8 Май 2014)

На баяне нужно исполнять то, для чего он больше всего подходит - народные песни, мелодии, гармонии. 
Исполненять авангард на народных инструментах, это все равно что гладить против шерсти кошку. Или носить ходули, комплексуя из за невысокого роста. 

Кроме того, народно-баянный авангард не представляет ощутимой художественной ценности и применяет преимущественно для зарабатывания дипломов на конкурсах.

На нем становятся лауреатами, дипломщиками


----------



## bombastic (8 Май 2014)

Очень грубая, воинственная и не отображающая действительности точка зрения! разочаровался в Вас.


Цитата:


> Видимо дисциплина эта введена лишь для того, чтобы обеспечить работой бесчиcленных и никому неинтересных клонов-пианистов, которых штампуют учебные заведения.



Лично я видел подобную картину лишь в 20 % случаев - у тех лодырей, кто не хотел учиться. 
я закончил храм музыки прямо в центре г.Санкт Петербурга, сдал ОКФ на конкурсе пианистов в ЦМШ - в программе были прелюдии и фуги 1 т.ХТК, багатели (119) Бетховена, Соната 1 Грига , Сюита Синдинга и Сибелиуса.
Скажу по секрету, это все играли и именитые пианисты, а учился я у аспирантки - однокурсницы М.Плетнева, Н.Трулль, Э.Вирсаладзе. Т.Ч. Ваша точка зрения не очень объективна, и не доказывает всех граней реальной деятельности. я счастлив, что получал окф по уровню специальности, даже выше - мне это дало четкую позицию в исполнительском исскустве, технику, и внутренний пианистический стержень ( а они очень чуткие и стойки люди, поверьте) , хоть я и занял в конкурсе 3 место (конкурс с подсадными утками).

И если Вы нихрена не делаете по окф, не осиливая "полотна", вовсе не значит, что пианисты, не выступающие в карнегги-холле отбросы, задуматесь.


----------



## Павлов (8 Май 2014)

bombastic писал:


> хоть я и занял в конкурсе 3 место (конкурс с подсадными утками)


Странно. А мне уже практически внушили что конкурсы честные


----------



## Katja (8 Май 2014)

То, что баянный авангард не представляет художественной ценности - это только мнение одного человека. Это для Павлова не представляет никакой ценности. Это не значит, что это мнение объективно, это не значит, что оно авторитетно, это не значит, что к нему надо прислушиваться. 
Вот для меня Павлов не представляет никакой художественной ценности, но это ведь не значит, что Павлова надо убить. Упаси Боже!
Ещё раз повторяю, если что-то не нравится, не надо своё личное мнение навязывать другим. Не нравится - не кушай.

Полностью согласна с bombastic. Мне окф дал очень многое! Наверно, много зависит как от педагога, так и от студента. Всегда обожала уроки фортепиано! Ведь это такая редкая возможноть поиграть тех композиторов, которых на аккордеоне не сыграть! В первую очередь, конечно, романтическая музыка, импрессионисты. Как бы странно ни звучало, фортепиано очень помогало и по специальности.


----------



## Павлов (8 Май 2014)

Katja писал:


> То, что баянный авангард не представляет художественной ценности - это только мнение одного человека. Это для Павлова не представляет никакой ценности.


В искусстве есть своя система измерений. Надо отталкиваться от нее.А не от своего субъективного мнения. Кому то например субъективно нравится пенопласт, но вы же объективно видите что это полный бред.

Кроме того, авангард не соответствует природе народных инструментов...Как бы это объяснить...например, это все равно что заставить красивую девушку материться матом.Это не эстетично, и не идет красивой девушке. Тк и с народными инструментами - какое вообще отношение к ним имеет авангард?
НИКОГДА НЕ ТЕРЯЙТЕ ЗДРАВЫЙ СМЫСЛ!
Именно он мне подсказывает что играть набор класторов,диссонансов, сдувания мехов и тп - абсурд.И чем бы его не пытались объяснить:латинским названиями, религиозной тематикой, скрытым смыслом или еще чем то, он ОСТАНЕТСЯ БРЕДОМ СИВОЙ КОБЫЛЫ.
Katja писал:


> Ещё раз повторяю, если что-то не нравится, не надо своё личное мнение навязывать другим. Не нравится - не кушай.


 Есть два вида мнения: субъективное и объективное. Если хотите, оставайтесь в своем субъективном и находите в наборе какофонии скрытый смысл.
Либо переходите как я, на объективный, и сразу увидите что смуристы - это мошенники, которые втюхивают народникам бред.


----------



## Katja (8 Май 2014)

А кто сказал, что мнение Павлова объективное? 
Ещё раз повторяю, что меня не волнует мнение человека, который в своей жизни ничего не добился, который тут развёл болото на форуме, который своего мнения не имеет, когда дело касается конкретных вещей (покупка баяна, выбор репертуара). Но почему-то этот человек считает, что у него есть право (ещё и с таким апломбом!) навязывать другим людям своё субъективное мнение. Ещё раз повторяю, если конкретно Павлову что-то не нравится, это вовсе не значит, что это плохо. 

Про красивую девушку пример был приведён. А если некрасивая девушка ругается матом - это хорошо? Или если девушка некрасивая, то она сразу перестаёт быть девушкой? Относительно музыки так получается. Если неблагозвучно, то это не музыка. 

Я уже приводила в пример сонаты Скарлатти. Во время Скарлатти они были как раз неблагозвучны, были очень новаторски, но сейчас ведь никому не приходит в голову говорить, что это бред, пустое сотрясание воздуха. Так что время рассудит, Павлов, кто был прав.


----------



## Павлов (8 Май 2014)

Katja писал:


> Ещё раз повторяю, что меня не волнует мнение человека, который в своей жизни ничего не добился, который тут развёл болото на форуме, который своего мнения не имеет, когда дело касается конкретных вещей (покупка баяна, выбор репертуара)


Вы очень доверчивая.Через некоторое время вы все поймете.Пока спорить не буду.

Katja писал:


> Ещё раз повторяю, если конкретно Павлову что-то не нравится, это вовсе не значит, что это плохо


 Мнение Павлова здесь вообще не причем. 
Лично у меня отношение к смури ровное. Я просто вижу что это мусор, который подают под соусом многозначительных названий, иногда на латинском языке...Я уже не ведусь на обертку.

Katja писал:


> Про красивую девушку пример был приведён. А если некрасивая девушка ругается матом - это хорошо? Или если девушка некрасивая, то она сразу перестаёт быть девушкой? Относительно музыки так получается. Если неблагозвучно, то это не музыка.


Девушки, как и народным инструменты предназначены для создания положительных эмоций 
Katja писал:


> Я уже приводила в пример сонаты Скарлатти. Во время Скарлатти они были как раз неблагозвучны, были очень новаторски, но сейчас ведь никому не приходит в голову говорить, что это бред, пустое сотрясание воздуха.


Не путайте новаторство, и смурь.
Сонаты Скарлатти были технически совершеннее предыдущих композиторов.Они не были неблагозвучными. А смурь - это деградация.


----------



## Katja (8 Май 2014)

Опять никаких конкретных ответов нет.

Некоторые гармонические обороты в сонатах Скарлатти как раз были "неблагозвучны", именно гармонически они были совершенно новы. 

Цитата:


> Девушки, как и народным инструменты предназначены для создания положительных эмоций smile


значит, что стриптизёрши и представительницы древнейшей профессии - это хорошо. Создают положительные эмоции? Создают. Так получается?

Я думаю, пора опять товарища на покой отправить. Вадим, Вы где?


----------



## Павлов (8 Май 2014)

Katja писал:


> Некоторые гармонические обороты в сонатах Скарлатти как раз были "неблагозвучны", именно гармонически они были совершенно новы.


 И что, теперь каждый неблагозвучный оборот в смури - это признак гениального сочинения?


----------



## Katja (8 Май 2014)

Нет, это не признак гениальности. Просто уже пора научиться воспринимать музыку по-другому, не только согласно критериям "красиво звучит/некрасиво звучит". 
Я приводила в пример Скарлатти, чтоб сказать, что в 18 веке его произведения, как смурь сейчас, были не такими, как было принято.

Для меня, например, очень дороги 6-ая партита для клавира Баха, 4-ая баллада Шопена, Соната си-минор Листа, Concerto grosso nr. 1 Шнитке. И я не могу сказать, что какое-то произведение из этих лучше или хуже. Они настолько разные, что их, наверно, нельзя сравнивать. Но тем не менее, они мне все дороги, они все вызывают неподдельное переживание.


----------



## Павлов (8 Май 2014)

Katja писал:


> Я приводила в пример Скарлатти, чтоб сказать, что в 18 веке его произведения, как смурь сейчас, были не такими, как было принято.


Сонаты Скарлатти и народно-баянную смурь некорректно сравнивать.
Это совершенно разный уровень.
Кстати, дайте ссылку на то что Katja писал:


> его произведения были не такими, как было принято.


И дескать не признаны.Кем хоть не признаны? 

Считать гениальным все то, что не признают - это тупиковая логика.
Верку Сердючку тоже многие не признают, но не по причине что народ тупой, а потому что сразу видно что это г.
Но Баха тоже не признавали, значит по вашей логике он равен Верке Сердючке? :biggrin:


----------



## Katja (8 Май 2014)

Я не сравнивала Скарлатти и "смурь".
Почитайте монографии о Скарлатти. Или начните с хотя бы небольших очерков о его сонатах. Я нигде не писала, что его сонаты не были признаны. Зачем врать-то? Павлов вообще в курсе, в каких условиях сочинял Скарлатти? Пусть Павлов ознакомится хотя бы с биографией Скарлатти. Ранее я цитировала отрывок вот из этого эссе http://www.yevgenysudbin.com/artist.php?view=essays&rid=459. Думаю, Павлов владеет английским, судя по тому, с каким апломбом он хаит всё подряд.

Я не писала ничего подобного. Павлов даже читать не умеет, как выясняется. Павлов видит то, что хочет.


----------



## ze_go (8 Май 2014)

повторяю свой вопрос ко всем: зачем кормим тролля?


----------



## Павлов (8 Май 2014)

Катя, разговор не о Скарлатти. 
Он кстати на баяне тоже звучит так себе. В основном применяется на конкурсах для зарабатывания дипломов и концертах лауреатов перед народниками. 

Народу и академистам не интересен Скарлатти на баяне.

*Скорее он применяется в качестве псевдо-академического средства самоубеждения баянистов в том, что они ,так же как академисты, способны исполнять классику.*

Но это мираж. Такой Скарлатти жизнеспособен только в народной среде. Академисты сразу разнесут исполнение Скарлатти народниками.
Надеюсь вы это понимаете


----------



## Katja (8 Май 2014)

Надеюсь, Павлов поймёт, что его мнение - не абсолют. Кто вообще Павлова уполномочил говорить за всех академистов? У меня совсем другие сведения. Общаюсь с академистами уж побольше Павлова. Знаб, о чём говорю. 

это была моя последняя попытка объяснить нормально, без наездов, без оскорблений. человек даже читать не умеет, видит то, что хочет. пора ему на покой... Вадим, Вы где?


----------



## Павлов (8 Май 2014)

Забанивание Павлова не приведет к признанию баянно-аккордеонного Скарлатти народом и академистами.

Если хотите этого добиться, то блокирование Павлова здесь мало поможет, нужно изучать соотв. литературу,брать уроки у академистов и тд.


----------



## Katja (8 Май 2014)

Наверно, мы живём в настолько разных мирах, что спор просто бессмысленный.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (8 Май 2014)

Katja писал:


> Полностью согласна с bombastic. Мне окф дал очень многое! Наверно, много зависит как от педагога, так и от студента. Всегда обожала уроки фортепиано! Ведь это такая редкая возможноть поиграть тех композиторов, которых на аккордеоне не сыграть! В первую очередь, конечно, романтическая музыка, импрессионисты. Как бы странно ни звучало, фортепиано очень помогало и по специальности.


Видимо, Вы и bombastic невнимательно читали заглавное сообщение темы. Мне тоже дал. Но зачем это навязывать? И почему не сделать факультативом? И почему именно фортепиано, а не скрипка например? Ведь скрипка - безладовый инструмент, а соответственно развивает слух и координацию похлеще ф-но.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (8 Май 2014)

Katja писал:


> Забанивание Павлова не приведет к признанию баянно-аккордеонного Скарлатти народом и академистами.


Забанивание Павлова не ставит целью добиться "признания баянно-аккордеонного Скарлатти народом и академистами".
"Признание баянно-аккордеонного Скарлатти" не нуждается в Павлове.


----------



## bombastic (9 Май 2014)

Единственное, что бы я сделал _ расформировал народные оркестры, где баянист сидит на бас домре и балалайке. Вот это утопия и глупость. 9 часов в неделю на не родной инструмент тратить. И исполнять на нем Россини и Моцарта.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (9 Май 2014)

Зачем же для этого расформировывать народные оркестры? Может, лучше просто уволить баяниста (вне зависимости от его квалификации) и нанять домриста или балалаечника, для которых бас-эти инструменты будут самыми родными, оказывается?


----------



## Vlad81 (9 Май 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Может, лучше просто уволить баяниста (вне зависимости от его квалификации) и нанять домриста или балалаечника


 Речь шла не о профессиональных народных оркестрах, а об оркестрах в учебных заведениях, где часто баянистам приходится играть партии басовой домры или контрабаса. Лучше бы, конечно, играть в студенческих оркестрах баянистов-аккордеонистов на своём инструменте.


----------



## bombastic (9 Май 2014)

я об этом и говорил. я забыл сказать, что я студент консерватории и говорил про учебные оркестры, в которых не кому ссидеть на альтушках и басах


----------



## IvanM (10 Май 2014)

Katja писал:


> Если кому-то не нравится - пусть не слушает, не смотрит.


Так никто и не слушает авангард окромя эстетствующих студентов и выпускников консерваторий. Потому я призвал Павлова перестать бороться с ветряными мельницами. Проблемы просто нет. Смурь и прочее слушают те, кому положено, никакого засилья нет в помине.

Katja писал:


> Просто уже пора научиться воспринимать музыку по-другому, не только согласно критериям "красиво звучит/некрасиво звучит".


Музыка, как и любое искусство, рассчитано на чувственное восприятие, а не техничное понятие умом. Музыка — это не чертежи. Факт построения музавангарда на основе высшей музыкальной математики мало кого волнует, если слушать это невозможно. Это как выставить в картинной галерее технические чертежи, а потом удивляться, а почему людям не нравится, почему им хочется пейзажей да портретов.


----------



## Katja (10 Май 2014)

Я не согласна с тем, что искусство рассчитано только на чувственное восприятие. Но это моё личное мнение. У Вас может быть другое. 
Я, например, мозги не отключаю, когда слушаю музыку, читаю литературу... Чувственно можно воспринимать красоту природы. 

Картинные галереи разные бывают... Не только с пейзажами и портретами.

Опять это "людям не нравится". А почему за всех надо говорить? Соц. опрос проводили? У меня совсем другие данные, хотя должна сказать, я живу в Европе. Здесь, наверно, другая публика...


----------



## Павлов (10 Май 2014)

IvanM писал:


> Так никто и не слушает авангард окромя эстетствующих студентов и выпускников консерваторий. Потому я призвал Павлова перестать бороться с ветряными мельницами. Проблемы просто нет.


Это не так. Сейчас целые вереницы лауреатов набирают звания, играя смурь.
Кому нужны такие баянисты, которые становятся звездами на смури?
Кроме того, она занимает в репертуаре баяна нишу оригинального репертуара. 
Ни одно выступление баянистов не обходится без нее.
Но никто не знает почему ее играет.
Предполагаю, что ее используют в качестве "интеллектуального репертуара" - что бы помудрствовать перед народниками. 
Или как способ показать ,что баянист не промах, и может завернуть такую "философию"...Так сказать, метнуть бисер.

IvanM писал:


> Музыка, как и любое искусство, рассчитано на чувственное восприятие, а не техничное понятие умом. Музыка — это не чертежи.


Согласен. Более того, музыка - это средство для релаксации и способ уйти от жестокой реальности, отдохнуть душой.
У музыки созидательная цель. И у народных инструментов тоже

Но когда музыку превращают в способ выплеснуть свои негативные эмоции через народные инструменты, "на...рать в душу" слушателю, это не приемлемо.

И на академистов не надо равняться. У них сформированная школа, и они могут себе позволить побаловаться со смурью.

Но народные инструменты использовать что бы играть такой шлак - это нонсенс. 
Оригинальный народный репертуар ценнее и полезнее для здоровья в сотни раз чем смурь.

Тем более, что уровень народно-баянного авангарда пока остается на уровне студенческих работ учащихся отделения композиции музыкального колледжа...
Качественной народно-баянной смури нет. 
Т.е. идею позаимствовали, а воплощение - подкачало.И к лучшему!
Народные инструменты имеют свой репертуар, которому смурь в подметки не годиться.


----------



## IvanM (10 Май 2014)

Katja писал:


> Опять это "людям не нравится". А почему за всех надо говорить? Соц. опрос проводили? У меня совсем другие данные, хотя должна сказать, я живу в Европе. Здесь, наверно, другая публика...


Люди везде примерно одинаковые (смотрим чарты и тиражи продаж пластинок). Скорее это в вас стоит подозревать элитарность, что вы, будучи студентом консерватории, общаетесь среди очень узкого круга профессиональных музыкантов. Мне же, например, больше бросается в глаза популярность европейского аккордионного фолка, концерты и регулярные фестивали которого собирают предостаточно самого что простого европейского люда. Опусы вашего Меремкулова там слушать никто не будет, будь они хоть на гуслях, хоть на баяне.


----------



## Katja (10 Май 2014)

Ну я не соглашусь с тем, что публика где-нибудь в небольшом российском городке и в европейском - одинаковая. Сравните хотя бы качество т.н. популярной российской и зарубежной музыки. стасов михайловых как-то я не замечала в Европе или Америке... Хотя ещё раз говорю, что это моё мнение. 

Я не говорю, что оригинальные произведения для баяна или аккордеона пользуются огоромной популярностью. Ясно, что более доступная в воспритии музыка всегда будет более популярной. Те же Бетховен и Моцарт, я думаю, не собирают такого количества слушателей, как джазовые, например, концерты. 

Из своего личного опыта могу сказать, что людям всё-таки интересно узнавать что-то новое. Я имею в виду абсолютно неподготовленную публику, которая не имеет никакого отношения к музыке. Всё зависит от исполнителя, от того, как он преподнесёт произведение, от того, что расскажет публике, как публику подготовит, что сделает для того, чтоб было понятно. Конечно, многое зависит и от выбора произведений. 

А опусами Меремкулова (к которому я никакого отношения не имею, не слышала их никогда, никогда о них ничего не писала) меня попрекать не надо. Я с вами нормально разговаривала. То же самое могу сказать и о народной музыке: слушатели фестиваля Aix-en-Provence кадрили и частушки ваши слушать не будут, хоть на балалайке, хоть на цимбалах.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (10 Май 2014)

Не хочется называть этот сайт золотым базаром, но это к сожалению так. Поскольку по теме мне никто так и не ответил, вставлю пару строк об искусстве вообще. Наверняка господин Павлов (он же виртуоз у нас) владеет инструментами, как вот эти ребята например - 

[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpMuCrbxE8A]

P.S. - правда, как объяснили мне "знающие" люди, парадигма этой и подобных композиций (и вообще стиля) такая же, как у песни "Зайка моя" Филиппа Киркорова.


----------



## Павлов (10 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Не хочется называть этот сайт золотым базаром, но это к сожалению так. Поскольку по теме мне никто так и не ответил


Мне тоже никто не отвечает вразумительного. Просто спорят и говорят что я неправ, но не могут объяснить почему. 
Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Наверняка господин Павлов (он же виртуоз у нас) владеет инструментами, как вот эти ребята например


На приведенном вами видеопримере можно увидеть кучку "музыкантов", извергающих поток агрессии,дисгармоничных звуков, побуждающий слушателей крушить все вокруг.

Ни о каком владении инструментами речи не идет, эти группы - инструмент воздействия на неосознанно существующую часть общества.

Такую "музыку" пишут , что бы под нее могли колбаситься , извиняюсь,ди..илы.
Это своего рода смурь, ею вытеснили родной фолк в этих странах.

Даже если посмотреть чисто схематически, "музыка " этих исполнителей - полнейший примитив.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (10 Май 2014)

bombastic писал:


> Единственное, что бы я сделал _ расформировал народные оркестры, где баянист сидит на бас домре и балалайке. Вот это утопия и глупость. 9 часов в неделю на не родной инструмент тратить. И исполнять на нем Россини и Моцарта.


Посадите на бас-домру и бас-балалайку пианистов. Их и так как собак нерезанных понавыпускали.


----------



## Katja (10 Май 2014)

Дмитрий, разрешите поинтересоваться, почему Вы так ненавидите пианистов? Чем они Вам так насолили?


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (10 Май 2014)

Katja писал:


> Дмитрий, разрешите поинтересоваться, почему Вы так ненавидите пианистов? Чем они Вам так насолили?


Я никого не ненавижу, я пытаюсь бороться с глобализмом в музыке. Только и всего.

Кстати, меня тут спрашивали, зачем в металле русский язык? Там же все равно про смерть поётся и т.д. и т.п. Посмотрите вот этот клип и оцените лирику - 

[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwCdQY6bT3k]

P.S. - этот клип никогда не покажут на MTV из-за того, что тексты не на английском языке. Глобалисты не пропустят в эфир.


----------



## Павлов (10 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> P.S. - этот клип никогда не покажут на MTV из-за того, что тексты не на английском языке. Глобалисты не пропустят в эфир.


Нашел кого защищать. :biggrin: Шайку псевдомузыкантов, поющих баллады, по смыслу находящиеся на уровне 3го класса


----------



## kep (11 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Посмотрите вот этот клип и оцените лирику


Обычная металлическая лирика. Весь металл как жанр ушел в довольно узкую нишу, в частности, из-за неимоверно пафосных текстов. Практически, "Слава советскому народу - победителю и строителю всего на свете" :russian_: 
Разумеется, ИМХО.


----------



## IvanM (11 Май 2014)

Katja писал:


> А опусами Меремкулова (к которому я никакого отношения не имею, не слышала их никогда, никогда о них ничего не писала) меня попрекать не надо.


Я не попрекаю, я его вспомнил в связи с тем, что первое видео темы (которое как бы должно характеризовать, что надо изучать на народных инструментах) — произведение, написанное им. И также оказалось, что он писал как раз смурь для баяна («Три фрески», послушайте), которую вы так рьяно защищали.

Katja писал:


> То же самое могу сказать и о народной музыке: слушатели фестиваля Aix-en-Provence кадрили и частушки ваши слушать не будут, хоть на балалайке, хоть на цимбалах.


Очень замечательно же, jedem das seine, как говорится. Одним — джиги (извините, про кадрили мало знаю) на гармони, другим — смурные авангардные симфонии на гуслях и баяне. Музыка должна быть разная. Только вряд ли стоит считать себя «народом», будучи музыкальной элитой со своими вкусами.

А неподготовленный к музыке народ, как вы сказали, конечно, готов к новинкам, однако есть музыка, которая ему явно будет не по душе, хоть ты что ему делай. И я это отметил, будучи, так сказать, немного представителем этого народа (кроме меня, другого музбыдла тут вроде мало, одни профессионалы). И не вина в этом народа, что якобы он у нас плохой, а где-то там в прекрасном далёком народ весь правильный и хороший.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (11 Май 2014)

IvanM писал:


> А неподготовленный к музыке народ, как вы сказали, конечно, готов к новинкам, однако есть музыка, которая ему явно будет не по душе, хоть ты что ему делай. И я это отметил, будучи, так сказать, немного представителем этого народа (кроме меня, другого музбыдла тут вроде мало, одни профессионалы). И не вина в этом народа, что якобы он у нас плохой, а где-то там в прекрасном далёком народ весь правильный и хороший.


Не буду говорить за весь народ, но если кто-то в силу неразвитости музыкального мышления и музыкального восприятия (в первую очередь), будучи ретроградом, дилетантом или любителем не может понять опусов Меремкулова - то это личные проблемы этого самого индивидуума. Я не собираюсь опускаться до уровня таких людей. Пока что речь идет о том, чтобы ликвидировать межкафедральные перекосы в системе музыкального образования и бороться с инструментальным расизмом. Вы удивитесь, но в этой среде народным инструментом является именно фортепиано, так как на нем играют все. Это факт. Народные же инструменты не являются таковыми по факту, это понятие - скорее юридический статус, так как на них никто из академистов не играет (или были народниками в прошлом, как например Федосеев) и в народе они совершенно непопулярны. Зайдите в любой музыкальный магазин - там пустые прилавки. Причина этого в том, что народный оркестр, пройдя более чем 120-летний путь развития терпит кризис смены имиджа.


----------



## IvanM (11 Май 2014)

*Дмитрий2008*,
Я с вами согласен кроме одного. Такой личной проблемы, как невозможность понять чьи-то опусы, не существует. Просто потому, что дилетанты, любители и т.д. себе даже не ставят цель это «понять», следовательно «невозможность понять» для них не проблема. Для них этой музыки просто не существует. Или она существует примерно в стиле «ну играют себе умники ерунду какую-то, пусть играют, мне-то что».
Извините, что оффтоп тут устроили, просто ваше первое видео к этому очень расположило.


----------



## vev (11 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Не буду говорить за весь народ, но если кто-то в силу неразвитости музыкального мышления и музыкального восприятия (в первую очередь), будучи ретроградом, дилетантом или любителем не может понять опусов Меремкулова - то это личные проблемы этого самого индивидуума. Я не собираюсь опускаться до уровня таких людей.


Вот походя лягнули огромную массу народа: неразвитые они типа, опускаться до их уровня. А давайте не сравнивая. Музыка и искусство как таковое более чем субъективны, то есть определяется отношением субъекта к нему. Вы же не осуждаете любителей сладкого в недалекости за то, что они не любят соленое? Так и в музыке: у каждого свои предпочтения и нечего развешивать ярлыки


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (11 Май 2014)

IvanM писал:


> Для них этой музыки просто не существует.


Страшные слова! 



vev писал:


> Вот походя лягнули огромную массу народа: неразвитые они типа, опускаться до их уровня.


Да никого я не лягал. Лично ко мне, когда я учился, относились гораздо жестче. Я не знаю кто тут основная масса народа - любители или профессионалы. Я хотел сказать другое. Я тоже далеко не идеален и считаю например что труба - джазовый инструмент и только. То ли творчество Армстронга на меня так повлияло то ли это узость моего восприятия. Но я не иду с такой позицией (как это делает в первую очередь Павлов) например вот сюда - http://trumpetclub.ru/ и не доказываю там всем что не нужно заниматься псевдоакадемизмом на трубе или играть на ней смурь, что труба это инструмент для духовых военных уличных оркестров и т.д. Если Вы приходите в незнакомый для Вас мир, будьте готовы к тому, что надо в первую очередь сделать усилие над собой чтобы познать что-то большее, чем Вы считаете или знали до этого. Статус инструмента (народный, академический, джазовый и др.) определяет личность исполнителя и репертуар, а не количество вентилей, ширина раструба, происхождение инструмента и пр. Это скорее вторично.

P.S. - не нужно искать в моем лице врага народа. Не там ищете и не тех сажаете.


----------



## vev (11 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> P.S. - не нужно искать в моем лице врага народа. Не там ищете и не тех сажаете.


При чем здесь "враг народа"? Никого я не ищу. Просто у Вас достаточно резкий тон Ваших высказываний наблюдается. Вот я и предлагаю дать людям выбор, а не судить их.

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Статус инструмента (народный, академический, джазовый и др.) определяет личность исполнителя и репертуар, а не количество вентилей, ширина раструба, происхождение инструмента и пр.



С этим утверждением полностью согласен.


----------



## MAN (12 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> правда, как объяснили мне "знающие" люди, парадигма этой и подобных композиций (и вообще стиля) такая же, как у песни "Зайка моя" Филиппа Киркорова.


Уважаемый Дмитрий, кроме Вашего покорного слуги параллелей между heavy metal и "попсой" здесь (имеется в виду на форуме) кажется никто не проводил, не правда ли? А если так, то к чему Вы употребили множественное число?
Далее. Я ничего не объяснял и, тем более, не "разъяснял", а всего лишь поделился собственным скромным мнением, от которого не отказываюсь и теперь. Да, я полагаю, что тяжёлый рок, так же, как и то, что принято называть попсой не имеет к искусству вообще никакого отношения, а являет собой в целом скорее нечто ему совершенно противоположное. Знающим же я себя никогда не считал и не позиционировал. В музыке я безусловный дилетант и охотно это признаю, так что, думаю, напрасно Вы педализируете мою некомпетентность своими кавычками. Я и без того ни от кого её не скрывал.


----------



## kep (12 Май 2014)

MAN писал:


> Да, я полагаю, что тяжёлый рок, так же, как и то, что принято называть попсой не имеет к искусству вообще никакого отношения, а являет собой в целом скорее нечто ему совершенно противоположное.


Забавно, я бы рок и поп расставил по разным углам... Но песня не об том. Вам никогда не приходило в голову сопоставить народное творчество и попсу? Только не хватайтесь за пулемет с духовностью  , попробуйте посмотреть вот с какого угла:
То и другое широчайше распространено в народе.
То и другое легко понимается, никакой зауми.
Тому и другому противопоставляет себя "серьезная" музыка в лице ее апологетов.
Более того, они легко перетекают друг в друга: попсовые народные у всех в ушах навязли, а уж сколько с эстрады в народ утекло - не счесть!
Про тяжелый рок давайте отдельно поговорим, а то больно тяжел, сразу не осилить :bomb:


----------



## MAN (12 Май 2014)

kep писал:


> Только не хватайтесь за пулемет с духовностью


 А куды ж без его родимого? Ибо с Вашего угла да безоружно глядевши можно и промеж пальца и сами знаете чего никакой разницы не увидать 
То и другое - члены одного тела.
Тем и другим в принципе можно. ..
Ну и так далее.

По существу. Покуда высока была в народе эта самая духовность - было и творчество, искусство народное, питавшее собой, между прочим, и элитарное искусство, служившее для него основой в немалой степени. А наблюдаемое нами утекание (стекание?) в народ эстрадной и всякой прочей музыкальной дешёвки только о нравственной деградации народа (происходящей в том числе и благодаря самому этому процессу) может свидетельствовать, но никак не в пользу данного "легкоусвояемого продукта" и защиту его производителей.

Рок, конечно, стоит особняком, и аудитория у него своя, НО! На мой взгляд его цель - растлить тех, кого не берут "баньки с тазиками". Путь, так сказать, совсем другой, но конечный пункт путешествия тот же самый.


----------



## kep (12 Май 2014)

MAN писал:


> Покуда высока была в народе эта самая духовность


Не знаю с чего и нАчать, все такое вкусное... Нельзя ли обозначить временно-пространственные рамки этого феномена - духовности в народе? Потому как в своей жизни такого не видел - может, не повезло?

MAN писал:


> было и творчество, искусство народное, питавшее собой, между прочим, и элитарное искусство, служившее для него основой в немалой степени.


Видите ли, тезис о народных корнях элитарного искусства мне не близок. Поясню на примерах: Шаляпин, безусловно, чистый пример таких корней, а вот одесские мальчики со скрипками начала 20 века в этот тренд не вписываются: ну не играл Ойстрах одесский фольклор и украинские народные!

MAN писал:


> А наблюдаемое нами утекание (стекание?) в народ эстрадной и всякой прочей музыкальной дешёвки только о нравственной деградации народа может свидетельствовать


Вторая часть Марлезонского балета: когда оная деградация произошла и как она соотносится с вышеупомянутой духовностью? 
Подсказка: почти для любого исторического отрезка легко найти то самое народное заимствование текущей попсы.

MAN писал:


> На мой взгляд его цель - растлить тех, кого не берут "баньки с тазиками".


Знаете, если это для Вас вопрос веры, то я дискутировать не буду: дело сугубо индивидуальное. А если "растление" Вы используете в светском смысле - тогда поговорим.


----------



## ze_go (12 Май 2014)

kep писал:


> Потому как в своей жизни такого не видел - может, не повезло?


может, адептов не встречали?
kep писал:


> ну не играл Ойстрах одесский фольклор


Даже в "одесском детстве"?


----------



## kep (12 Май 2014)

ze_go писал:


> Даже в "одесском детстве"?


Ему бы скрипочку об голову обломали - не родители, так учитель :cray:


----------



## MAN (13 Май 2014)

kep писал:


> Нельзя ли обозначить временно-пространственные рамки этого феномена - духовности в народе?


Знаете, Вы наверное и сами, как обещали, не захотите продолжать этот разговор, потому как я хоть и не исповедую никакой религии (если только Вы об этом меня давеча спрашивали), а всё же, не затрагивая божественной природы человека, побеседовать о духовности, боюсь, никак не получится. Впрочем, не вдаваясь в излишние детали, о духовности русского народа, я полагаю, можно было вести речь до тех пор, пока его основу составляло крестьянство - простые люди, по ходу всей жизни своей существовавшие ближе всех к Природе, Естеству (если только Вам претит понятие Бога) и непосредственно оттуда руководимые в нравственном отношении, оттуда же получавшие и мотивацию к разного рода творчеству, одной из многочисленных сторон которого было музицирование.


kep писал:


> Видите ли, тезис о народных корнях элитарного искусства мне не близок.


 Я Вас понимаю и предлагаю тогда иное представление. Скажем так: у народного искусства и у элитарного (подлинного) одна природа и общие корни (простая крестьянская изба и княжеские хоромы очень сильно отличаются, а из одинаковых брёвен таким же топором срублены) , а всё чужеродное, что произрастает из иного семени - не искусство, а полная ему противоположность. При этом сходства либо различия не сутийные, а чисто внешние не принципиальны. "Металлисты", вишь, усматривают нечто общее между своими композициями и тем, что сочинил Бах, а Вы вот народное творчество с попсой смешать пытаетесь...

Если же говорить о деградации, то Вы же понимаете, что с моей стороны глупо было бы заявлять, будто оная случилась в таком-то году сентября шашнадцатого числа в аккурат после третьих петухов. Я же не Павлов. :biggrin: Важно, что этот процесс, увы, происходит (чему мы имеем возможность самолично и в режиме реального времени наблюдать многочисленные свидетельства, хотя можем, конечно, их в упор не замечать и даже дружно апплодировать бородатым тётенькам или "тащиться" от стробоскопически мелькающих, машущих на разные стороны волоснёй кошмарно размалёванных рож и слушать их "философические" тексты о неизбежной и неотвратимой погибели всего сущего).

P.S. По поводу деградирования хочется ещё немножко добавить, вернее спросить Вас о "текущей попсе" на различных исторических отрезках. Вы, к примеру, между Марком Бернесом и Стасом Михайловым никаких существенных отличий в этом смысле не находите?


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (13 Май 2014)

MAN писал:


> Рок, конечно, стоит особняком, и аудитория у него своя, НО! На мой взгляд его цель - растлить тех, кого не берут "баньки с тазиками". Путь, так сказать, совсем другой, но конечный пункт путешествия тот же самый.


"Прекрасные" слова! В следующем году исполнится ровно 20 лет с того момента, как я начал слушать рок. Я полюбил его с первых звуков, полюбил всей душой. Я никогда не пил, не курил, не кололся (с целью расширить сознание), не носил "косух", не трясся на рок-концертах (я их вообще никогда не посещал). До сих пор слушаю студийные работы. В чем же растление? И как вообще музыкальная КУЛЬТУРА, в частности - рок-культура, может растлевать?


----------



## MAN (13 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> В следующем году исполнится ровно 20 лет с того момента, как я начал слушать рок. Я полюбил его с первых звуков, полюбил всей душой.



_20 лет - маленький срок,
20 лет я слушаю рок.
Слегка облысел и слегка занемог,
немного оглох, но я слушаю рок._

(АКВАРИУМ, "В поле ягода навсегда")
:biggrin: 


Дмитрий2008 писал:


> В чем же растление?


 У Вас может и ни в чём, откуда мне знать? Не придавайте Вы моим словесам такого смыслу. И не забывайте, что я дилетант и неуч.

Да, кстати, могу со своей стороны привести массу примеров из людей, бывших заядлыми курильщиками, отнюдь не являвшихся трезвенниками, а людей в то же время прекрасных. Так что же? Коли так, то не следует алкоголь и никотин злом считать, а их употребление пороком?


----------



## kep (13 Май 2014)

MAN писал:Серьезные вопросы, пишу ответ, что требует времени. Пока что,
MAN писал:


> всё чужеродное, что произрастает из иного семени - не искусство, а полная ему противоположность


Просьба: посмотрите вот этот клип и скажите: искусство или нет?
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e2fJfiddx4]

MAN писал:


> не затрагивая божественной природы человека, побеседовать о духовности, боюсь, никак не получится


ОК, можно и в этой парадигме. Но тогда - сразу противоречие:MAN писал:


> о духовности русского народа, я полагаю, можно было вести речь до тех пор, пока его основу составляло крестьянство


Не может божественная природа выветриться с уходом крестьянина в город, она неотъемлема. То есть, флюктуации духовности не зависят от сословия, класса и т.д., они индивидуальны: не крестьянство хорошее, а бояре (пролетариат, гопники, нужное подставить) плохие, а каждый отдельный человек. А уж почему каждый из нас духовен-недуховен - это очень отдельный вопрос (трудное детство, недостаток витаминов, избыток портвейна, etc.)
То же и с руководством свыше: оно неотъемлемо и не может прекратиться, но его можно слушать, а можно не. Зависит от руководимого.
Продолжение следует.

MAN писал:


> Скажем так: у народного искусства и у элитарного (подлинного) одна природа и общие корни (простая крестьянская изба и княжеские хоромы очень сильно отличаются, а из одинаковых брёвен таким же топором срублены) , а всё чужеродное, что произрастает из иного семени - не искусство, а полная ему противоположность.


Сразу два возражения, выбирайте на вкус. 
Во-первых, княжеские хоромы были каменные с отродясь, так что общий топор никак не приставить.
Во-вторых, Вы искусство рассматриваете только отечественное? А то у иноземцев и избы-то по другому клали, на говоря о зАмках - это к чужеродному относить?
То есть, тезис об общих корнях Вашими доводами не подтверждается.
Что касается народной музыки, то опять все непросто. Русская народная - какая конкретно, если в каждой деревне свои песни и у Новгородской области с Ростов-на-Дону даже ладово-ритмическая основа разная и язык непохож? И покажите мне, как из народного творчества 18 века выросла русская классика? 
Стравинский - еще понимаю, ну так он же отрезанный ломоть, нерусь, да и веком позже


----------



## MAN (14 Май 2014)

kep писал:


> Не может божественная природа выветриться с уходом крестьянина в город, она неотъемлема.


Природа выветриться действительно не может, а вот связь с ней ослабеть или вовсе разорваться - запросто. Со всеми вытекающими. Во младенчестве ведь тоже все чисты и непорочны, а потом из иных страшные злодеи вырастают. Почему? Отчего бы "недостаток витаминов", выделяемый Вами в отдельный вопрос, не связать с переходом от пашни и свежего воздуха к мартеновской печи или токарно-револьверному станку?

kep писал:


> Во-первых, княжеские хоромы были каменные с отродясь, так что общий топор никак не приставить.


 Неужели? А вот тут, к примеру, чего намалёвано? 
А.М. Васнецов. Двор удельного князя. (XIII-XIV вв.) - 1908
Впрочем, собственные аллегории я готов признать не слишком удачными.

Короче, *kep*, давайте начистоту, Вы чего, собственно, от меня хотите? Чтоб я о несостоятельности своего мировоззрения публично заявил? Или просто помолчал? На последнее охотно соглашусь, ибо в тему эту попал вообще совершенно случайно и разводить здесь флуд намерения не имел (просто автор меня тут безымянно упомянул ненароком). Меня конечно немного беспокоит, что в системе муз. образования кого-то насилуют, но не настолько же, чтобы...
Где я (нигде не учившийся музыке, доживающий 5-й десяток любитель) и где "кафедра общих народных инструментов"? 

P.S. Конкретно про Led Zeppelin и их музыку от меня худого слова не дождётесь! :blum:


----------



## kep (14 Май 2014)

MAN писал:


> Короче, kep, давайте начистоту, Вы чего, собственно, от меня хотите? Чтоб я о несостоятельности своего мировоззрения публично заявил?


Да нет, конечно. Если напрямик, то мне кажется что Вы слабо обосновываете свое неприятие рока-попсы (в отличие от многих других тем, где к Вашим доводам не придраться). Вот и цепляюсь.


----------



## MAN (14 Май 2014)

kep писал:


> мне кажется что Вы слабо обосновываете свое неприятие рока-попсы


Это может быть вовсе Вам и не кажется, а так и есть, потому что классифицировать музыку по жанрам, стилям и всяким направлениям я даже и не умею на самом-то деле. Запросто могу и напутать чего-нибудь. Я её для себя самого в основном бесхитростно сортирую на плохую и хорошую вне зависимости от жанров, ориентируясь главным образом на собственные ощущения (допуская при этом возможность легко ошибиться в силу невежества, а, стало быть, внимательно прислушиваясь к мнениям тех, кого я уважаю и кто понимает поболее моего ). Таким образом выходит, что не вся "хорошая" (по моей же собственной персональной шкале оценок) музыка мной одинаково любима, а среди "плохой" встречается та, которая мне нравится (это к разговору с *Дмитрием2008* о вредных пристрастиях типа сигареток-рюмочек ). Вот такие пироги.


----------



## kep (14 Май 2014)

MAN писал:


> Я её для себя самого в основном бесхитростно сортирую на плохую и хорошую вне зависимости от жанров


Дык! А как еще-то? Объективного критерия для ощущения нет. Что есть, так это тренировка восприятия на способность различать оттенки - тогда начинаешь слышать то, к чему был равнодушен. Ну и аппетит к новому, заставляющий, к примеру, слушать рэп/блюграсс/сериалистов :crazy:


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Май 2014)

MAN писал:


> Я её для себя самого в основном бесхитростно сортирую на плохую и хорошую вне зависимости от жанров, ориентируясь главным образом на собственные ощущения


Ничего в этом плохого нет, на мой взгляд у всех так же. Просто есть музыка -которую сразу чувствуешь вне зависимости от жанра, что она будет звучать не в одном поколении и воспринята одинаково позитивно людьми разных возрастов и полная чушь типа "поющих трусов", огромного количества шансона и т.п.


----------

